# North Texas



## L_Brown (Nov 12, 2010)

Are there any HO tracks in the North Texas - Dallas area?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Welcome to HobbyTalk!!!

Yes there are. What kind of racing are you looking for?


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Oddly enough, I happen to know the answer: L_Brown is looking for HO drag racing.


----------



## L_Brown (Nov 12, 2010)

Rolls said:


> Oddly enough, I happen to know the answer: L_Brown is looking for HO drag racing.


lol, Yeppers that true. But would do some roundy roundy stuff as well.

At one time was running at Neils wheels. They had a magna traction Nascar class that was killer.


----------



## L_Brown (Nov 12, 2010)

I have this one being painted and another one being started.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

:freak: WOW Very Nice !


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow that is great!!!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Dang!! That's one sweet looker.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey Larry,
There's a group of guys that run on Friday nights over at Mike's Hobby Shop in Carrolton.
http://www.mikeshobbyshop.com/
Most of the guys used to run at Neil's wheels. No drag strip, and mostly Tjet stuff.
There are other home tracks around in Garland, Forney, Ennis, Waxahachie, & Quinlin.
The one in Wax has a Max drag strip. I believe its the one that used to be at Neil's
I'll be working on my own drag strip soon.
Anyways, they start gathering around 7ish if you wanna go.

Sounds like fun to me.


----------



## L_Brown (Nov 12, 2010)

Cool, thanks. I have been to mikes plenty of times for the RC stuff but its been a while.
Do you remember the Nascar Magnatraction cars from Neils?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

The Polymer magnet cars? My friend Larry has one. Cool stuff , but hard on those old AFX bodies!


----------



## L_Brown (Nov 12, 2010)

We used the new Tyco and Lifelike bodies and made them fit the magnatraction chassis. Aluminum wheels with low profile tires and shved the chassis underneath to get it close to the track. Sweet looking cars and fun to race.


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

We actually have a group running in Abilene as well.
Russell


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, I went out there tonight and there was some kind of blow up.
The owner of the shop is having a regionals RC meet, and didn't have room for the slot car guys to meet tonight.
Basically they showed up, and he said come back next week. The slot guys weren't happy about it.
Can't really blame the owner, that huge warehouse was full of RC racers buying parts.

I did meet another interesting racer from here. We hope to race sometime inthe near future on his track.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Great to finally meet you Friday night. Looking forward to getting together in the future.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Race day at Larry's*

Went to do some racing at Larry's HighPointe Speedway in Forney, TX.










Here is Larry's bench...









Here's my pit area. (I hope i brought enough cars???)
























... and some chassis...









We were mainly testing and tuning, and seeing how this diecast body stuff runs.









These are diecast bodies, tailored to fit a Tyco HP7 chassis, by 1976cordoba.









more in a minute....


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Yay!! Another Tyco Man!! Great Stuff Tex


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Diecast bodies, and HP7 chassis...*

These bodies fit really well, and have great detail.









The hit of the day was the street stock racers. These are 70s HotWheels Monte Carlos.

















I gotta say, these cars are a blast to run. They feel like 24th scale hard body racers on this track.
We used stock tires all the way around. The added weight of the bodies helps the handling.
You can beat and bang on each other without knocking each other out.
The car carries more inertia, so you really have to pay attention going into a corner.
But, dude, the things you can do in the corner! You have all day, and can give a shot in the door at will.
Because the cars are slower, and heavier, you have a lot more time to negotiate a corner.
They slip and slide like Tjets, only with more power. You just have to try it!

Of course, it helps if you have a hot rod controller, like Larry's...









SSSSCCCREEEEEEEEEEEECCCCCCCHHHHHH BOOOM

Uh oh. Looks like Petty was pushin it a little too hard during a tire test...








Hit the end of that fence pretty hard. Window net is still up....

















Larry has some controller stuff.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

TYCOS!!!!!!! WHAT A BEAUTY SIGHT!! :thumbsup:

I guess I will have to try out diecast bodies. you guys use it on hp7 chassis ? what about 440x2? 

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I would love to build a set of 4 of those Monte Carlos. Did I read right in the Modeling thread that they get mounted by dremeling notches in the inside of the body?

Time to scan Fleabay for HP7 chassis and parts and beater Redline Monte Carlos. Wonder if that Torino Stocker from that time period would work too...

--rick


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

ParkRNDL said:


> . . .Wonder if that Torino Stocker from that time period would work too...
> 
> --rick


YES it would . . .


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

And this Roadrunner body is still being made by Hot Wheels today . . .


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Turns out that I may be in the Dallas area starting this Friday (Jan 14). 

Are the HO slot guys still getting together at Mike's Hobby Shop on Friday evenings?

If not, where and when?

-- D


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Dslot said:


> Turns out that I may be in the Dallas area starting this Friday (Jan 14).
> 
> Are the HO slot guys still getting together at Mike's Hobby Shop on Friday evenings?
> 
> ...


Friday is on. let us know if your gonna be there and I"ll drag my butt off the chair and actually show up..


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yes they are. I'll find out for sure for ya.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey D,
talked to Dan and General yesterday. They are definitely racing Friday night at Mike's
Maybe L_Brown and Beast1624 will be there?

Not sure if I can make it.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

I would love to go but this is the last weekend of deer season and I have to go so my friend can go (we share a spot and both have to be there). If I can't make it Friday I will be there starting with the next time. Looking forward to it!


----------



## L_Brown (Nov 12, 2010)

I need to go, need to talk to The General about those body mounts.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

WesJY said:


> TYCOS!!!!!!! WHAT A BEAUTY SIGHT!! :thumbsup:
> 
> I guess I will have to try out diecast bodies. you guys use it on hp7 chassis ? what about 440x2?
> 
> Wes


Here at North Coast H.O. we've been running the die cast dirt late model bodies on Tyco/Mattel 440X-2 pan chassis for at least 10 or more years now. I've got 27 built up as a "House Car" class. Originally we ran the stock rears (the textured kind of marbly ones) but have since "upgraded to "stock" LifeLike rears that are just a little bit better but with the extra weight the cars are a blast not only on the turns but also trying to go straight! They bery much mimic real dirt track racing and are in most of the group's opinion the most fun class that we race........so .....YES, they will work quite well on the 440's (and mount very easily on the pan chassis too!)


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey D,
> talked to Dan and General yesterday. They are definitely racing Friday night at Mike's
> Maybe L_Brown and Beast1624 will be there?
> 
> Not sure if I can make it.


Thanks, Rich. The trip is on, so barring the unforeseen, I'll drop in at Mike's on 
Friday. I hope you and Coach can be there.


-- David


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Friday night at Larry's*

Hey Dslot,
Sorry I missed your trip to Dallas. Hope to catch you next time.

Seems like things are picking up this year, even racing. :thumbsup:
We got together at Larry's again this past Friday night. The weather was perfect.









This is the first race on the recently revamped corners on this end.
We changed them from 15" outside radius to 18", and extended the center hairpin.









I forgot to snap pics of the classes before we started. 
Jim killed us in the narrow tire tjet Fairlane class.









Then he proceeded to stomp us in the new HP7 metal body dirt car class. (that's him in the pink 99 )









Here are the rest of the classes we ran.









We didn't use our regular points system. We went old school with it.
One point for the win, that's it. Losers go home. Eight heats, eight shots at glory.
One with the most wins, wins the class. Most class wins is the nights champion.
Winners of classes have the honor of their car being displayed on the track for the night.
















Missing from the shot was Larry's red #2 Charger.

After that we set up Larry's AW Drag strip and ran some more races.
Yeah, it was a long, fun night.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Rich
Went to Mike's on Friday night. There were about 8 or 9 guys there. Lee and Bill said they miss seeing you and wish you would come by.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, I intend to get back there soon. Meanwhile...

last minute plans, we are racing Friday night, the 4th, at Larry's again.
I'll post pics this weekend.

:thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Videos from last time.*

This will give you more of an idea of how we race our classes.
Everyone runs through each lane twice in each class.
These videos were captured on Larry's iPhone.

This first video is looking out from under the palm trees at the end of the third straight.
This one gives the best overall view of the track, but not the finish.
I think Ben wins this one.





This next one is from inside the loop at the end of the first and second straights.
Jim gets excited.





This one is looking down the main straight. We race to the red cone.





We have a blast racing this way!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Great vids, Rich. Thanks for posting!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Friday March 4th*

Racing at Larry's again, with a fifth racer. Here are the nights classes.










Wicked crash during practice coming out of the chicane.









Here were the class winners up until I left.









Fun stuff!!!!


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Love the videos. Noticed your pic of Dan's track in your photos...looks different now. I will try to go back this Friday. They have me just about hooked.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey guys. Lonnie, Larry, Boz, Dan and Steve are looking to do a series race this fall...every couple or three weeks on Saturday nights otating locations in the D/FW area. There would be some classes (Indy/Fray) that would be done each week plus each host would do his own IROC race. Sound like it may be interesting. One of the classes they are talking about adding is box stock NasCar 440-X2s with the only upgrade being tires and rear axle (as long as the gear ration remains stock). 

If you can come to Mike's in Carrollton tonight we will be playing around with the Tycos since none of us has much experience racing them. I am heading there after work. Everyone usually trickles in between 5 and 8 & we start racing when everyone gets there and go until whenever (Gonna be a hot one tonight). I would like to see you again, Rich and would love to meat Coach and Larry...you guys come on out if you can!

If interested in the series PM me and I will send a link to the Texas forum where Lonnie has posted the tentative schedule and a picture of the tracks.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I cant make it tonight but Larry told me about the series and I would definitely like to make them all.
Make sure you put a Mattel 3 ohm arm in those 'stock' Tyco 440x2s, or you'll get left in the dust.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL @ Rich on the Tyco/Mattel 3 ohm Arms 
And hey, this is a cool thread that I seemed to have missed, thanks for bumping it up so I could notice it :thumbsup:


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Lonny posted some pictures of the tracks we will be racing on:

http://excoboard.com/TexasSlotCars/148725/1806006


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

I really like Larry's track...he and I think alike on track design!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

beast1624 said:


> I really like Larry's track...he and I think alike on track design!


It's a great track. All straights, gives you time to really open it up,
and shut it down going into the turns. Even in our fastest classes, 
we slide the cars around the turns on the edge of disaster. :thumbsup:



_I got post number 43!!!_


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

now THAT'S what I'm talkin' about!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, I won't be making it to Boz's this weekend. I gotta go to a funeral Saturday.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hate to hear that. Hope all is well with you and your family.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Race night!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Race night!


 Hopefully, you'll post some Pix !? I'd love to see the cars and the track- even if just in posed shots or winners circle pix


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Arrowhead Motoplex is now under construction in Denton Texas, the Max Oval is up and running, the road course is now getting new tables and wiring done. Working 12hr shifts right now ( Ya Back to work!) but tuesday should be the day I can get some pics posted and North Texas's newest racing venue will be back up and ready for guests..

Coach!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*cool*



coach61 said:


> Arrowhead Motoplex is now under construction in Denton Texas, the Max Oval is up and running, the road course is now getting new tables and wiring done. Working 12hr shifts right now ( Ya Back to work!) but tuesday should be the day I can get some pics posted and North Texas's newest racing venue will be back up and ready for guests..
> 
> Coach!


 Looking fwd to seeing anything and everything that you guys post :thumbsup:


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

3rd series race at Lonny's tomorrow:

All Scale Raceway, 479 Wright Rd., Waxahachie, TX. 75167

See schedule and pic of the tracks we will be racing at here:
http://excoboard.com/TexasSlotCars/148725


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Any pics from the race?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

beast1624 said:


> 3rd series race at Lonny's tomorrow:
> 
> All Scale Raceway, 479 Wright Rd., Waxahachie, TX. 75167
> 
> ...


man looks like a lot of fun !! lots of cool tracks you got there. can you tell me what kind of chassis those cool indy bodies are sitting on? 

http://i1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff460/ngetso/Indy.jpg

Wes


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Race pics and standings here:

http://excoboard.com/TexasSlotCars/148725/1826750

The indy cars are just regular T-Jet chassis with tall skinny tires. Really a handfull to drive!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Tough group of racers... 









WOW, my favorite class... (did you say 'box stock?' LOL)


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ummm...yeah...that's the ticket...yeah...box stock all the way...(really is)


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Very cool, thanks for sharing :thumbsup: 
....and you you even had an IROC/Super Mod Class- Awesome -


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Next race at Larry's on the 22nd. Can't wait. Hope everyone is ready. BTW Larry/Rich: you gonna' be running at 20 volts like everyone else is supposed to be doing or at 15 or 17 volts?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Had a great day of racing over at Larry's this past Saturday.








Larry was up before sunrise getting the place ready, so forgive the socks.

Another tough crowd.









Racing on Larry's Highpoint Speedway









Lined up and ready to run the SuperIII IROC race.








Larry reworked these cars to last, and we had little problem with them.

We raced these for completed laps, and this was the most interesting finish.









Next up was the Tyco 440x2 Nascar class. These were the results.








I'm not sure if you can make out which one is my car.

Next up was the classic Indy Tjet series.









And these were the results...









Fun stuff for everyone, and it sure was fun runnin during the day.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Great Pix, thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

I must have been visiting the bushes when ya'll took the group shot. Thanks for the pics, Rich. It was great racing with all you guys!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Some video of our single lap racing. Life Like T chassis. 
The plumber's light bridge is the finish.

First up, a narrow victory for yellow lane over the green lane.





Next up, red lane wins as green takes out yellow, then stalls.





Enjoy.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry I couldn't make it. Just could not get out of work in time. Let me know what classes you have and I will see if I have anything that I can bring.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Finally got the track basics finished. We'll be adding allot more detail as time goes by but I know the bunch coming over Saturday: there wouldn't be a tree or light pole left standing! Leaving it white for now...that was the easiest way to get that much plaster cloth sealed and keep the dust down. Hope you guys can make it!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Beast?*

Wow... That's a track to truly match yer HT ID... A real bigg'n right there. Really get to stretch the old legs on that!!!! Nice :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

tjd241 said:


> Wow... That's a track to truly match yer HT ID...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks! Funny you should mention that. My Son In Law (without whose help this would have been impossible) dubbed it "The Beast". I took a few before and after pics. I plan on doing a thread in Track Building after we finish our series race on Saturday.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool track!! You can really open them up on those straights!! I like that tunnel cross over part too. It adds to the challenge. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

